# già vs di già



## andersxman

A volte va bene dire dire "*di già*", altre volte stona.. secondo me.. ma non sono in grado di formulare una regola a riguardo..

Quindi per arrivare a capire quando può andare bene l'uno e non l'altro provo a fare degli esempi e dico quello che penso - che può essere sbagliatissimo!

Ho sentito questa conversazione una volta:

"quanti anni hai?" - "24" - "*di già*!!?" 

Qui mi sembra che "*di già*" ci stia bene..

Ora mi invento delle frasi:

"*ho di già mangiato*".. Per me non suona molto bene e personalmente direi "*ho già mangiato*"... Ma non so se la prima possibilità sia proprio sbagliata..(?)

"abbiamo *di già* inviato i soldi" ... io non direi così, ma semplicemente "abbiamo *già* inviato i soldi"

Boh, non so se qualcuno riesca a comprendere in che cosa consiste la mia confusione?? Qualcuno riesce a spiegare quando posso usare "_di_ già" e quando no...?


----------



## irene.acler

andersxman said:


> A volte va bene dire "*di già*", altre volte stona.. secondo me.. ma non sono in grado di formulare una regola al riguardo..
> 
> Quindi per arrivare a capire quando può andare bene l'uno e non l'altro provo a fare degli esempi e dico quello che penso - che può essere sbagliatissimo!
> 
> Ho sentito questa conversazione una volta:
> 
> "quanti anni hai?" - "24" - "*di già*!!?"
> 
> Qui mi sembra che "*di già*" ci stia bene..
> 
> Ora mi invento delle frasi:
> 
> "*ho di già mangiato*".. Per me non suona molto bene e personalmente direi "*ho già mangiato*"... Ma non so se la prima possibilità sia proprio sbagliata..(?)
> 
> "abbiamo *di già* inviato i soldi" ... io non direi così, ma semplicemente "abbiamo *già* inviato i soldi"
> 
> Boh, non so se qualcuno riesce a comprendere in che cosa consiste la mia confusione?? Qualcuno riesce a spiegare quando posso usare "_di_ già" e quando no...?



Secondo me è giusto quello che hai detto riguardo agli esempi riportati.
Per quanto riguarda il "di già", io direi che lo puoi usare nelle risposte per esprimere stupore, come il De Mauro riporta:

*di già* loc.avv. CO esprime meraviglia, stupore per qcs. che accade o è accaduto prima del previsto; anche iron.: _«Ho finito il lavoro» «Di g.?»


_


----------



## andersxman

Oooh, ok, manco avevo pensato che potevo trovare il termine nel dizionario! Beh, quadra, insomma.. un mio collega che non è un madrelingua italiano usa sempre "_di già_" anche quando "_già_" sarebbe sufficiente.. E nel primo esempio che ho riportato "di già" esprime appunto stupore/meraviglia.. Una ragazza di 21 anni chiese ad un'altra quanti anni aveva, ed è rimasta sorpresa dalla risposta "24" e se n'è uscita con "*di già*" (!)

Grazie, credo di aver capito - più o meno..!


----------



## andersxman

A proposito: vedo che mi hai correto quando ho scritto "a riguardo", hai proposto "al riguardo".. Mi sembra di aver imparato che si dice tipo: "io non sono informato a riguardo.. e se facessi una ricerca su Google troveresti che 

"_io non sono informato a riguardo_" (40-50 hits)

esce un poco più che non 

"_io non sono informato a*l* riguardo_"... (30-40 hits)

Siamo sicuri che sia effettivamente scorretto dire "a riguardo"??


----------



## irene.acler

Effettivamente mi fai venire un dubbio ora...io personalmente ho sempre detto "al riguardo".
Il De Mauro indica, sotto la voce "riguardo":

3 relazione, attinenza: _la tua affermazione non ha alcun r. con la questione_; _*non ho dubbi al r*._, _a questo_, _a tale r._, a questo proposito, sulla questione.

Comunque, non sono sicura di "a riguardo"...può anche essere che sia corretto..attendiamo che altri dicano la loro!


----------



## claudine2006

andersxman said:


> A proposito: vedo che mi hai corretto quando ho scritto "a riguardo", hai proposto "al riguardo".. Mi sembra di aver imparato che si dice tipo: "io non sono informato a riguardo..


----------



## infinite sadness

Trattasi di questione già discussa e si era giunti alla conclusione che "a riguardo" e "al riguardo" sono entrambi ammissibili e possono essere usati a piacimento.


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao,
vorrei sapere se posso rispondere con uno solo "già" invece di dire "di già" ad una frasi come "È arrivato Paolo?”.
Questa frase c'è nel dizionario il Sabatini Coletti e la risposta che si dà è "di già."
Grazie!


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Gabriel,
ad una *domanda *come "È arrivato Paolo?” di solito non si risponde "Già?" ma "Di già?", oppure "Già qui?", "Già arrivato?"
Ad una *frase *come "È arrivato Paolo" si può rispondere "Di già?", oppure "Già qui?", "Già arrivato?" se si vuole esprimere meraviglia. Se invece si intende dare una conferma si può dire solo "Già". A esempio:
- È arrivato il direttore.
- Già! (Sì, lo so)
Oppure
- ... e dobbiamo finire entro stasera.
- Già (purtroppo)!
Spero di essermi spiegato.


----------



## GabrielH

Ora lo capisco bene!
Grazie, @lorenzos!


----------



## lorenzos

Di niente, ciao.
-
Scusami ma devo precisare la mia risposta nel caso di una domanda.
Se tutti sappiamo che Paolo di solito arriva alle dieci e uno alle nove chiede "È arrivato Paolo?” si può rispondere "Di già?" solo per esprimere *meraviglia per la domanda*: "Ma che domanda fai? Non lo sai che arriva fra un'ora?"


----------



## GabrielH

lorenzos said:


> Se tutti sappiamo che Paolo di solito arriva alle dieci e uno alle nove chiede "È arrivato Paolo?” si può rispondere "Di già?" solo per esprimere *meraviglia per la domanda*: "Ma che domanda fai? Non lo sai che arriva fra un'ora?"


Quindi penso questo esempio abbia a che fare con una affermazione che ho letto sul Facebook di un italiano. Prima di leggerlo nemmeno sapevo dell'esistenza di questo "di già."
Un ragazzo aveva postato "una zanzara mi ha punto" e un altro ha commentato "di già?". Secondo me, avrà pensato "ma è naturale che le zanzare ti pungano...lo fanno a tutti".


----------



## lorenzos

No, in quel caso voleva dire: "Ma come, così presto? Non è ancora estate!"
"Domenica vado a sciare."
"Di già? (C'è già la neve?)"​Oppure:
"Sono andato in giardino e una zanzara mi ha punto. Ce ne sono un sacco!"
"(Eh) Già, bisognerebbe fare qualcosa."​


----------



## Pietruzzo

GabrielH said:


> Ciao,
> vorrei sapere se posso rispondere con uno solo "già" invece di dire "di già" ad una frasi come "È arrivato Paolo?”.
> Questa frase c'è nel dizionario il Sabatini Coletti e la risposta che si dà è "di già."
> Grazie!


Il tuo esempio non ha senso, semplicemente perchè è riportato male. Nella fonte da te citata si legge:
 anche assoluto, spec. nella forma rinforzata _di già_ (o _digià_): _“È arrivato Paolo” “Di già?”_
All'affermazione "è arrivato Paolo" segue la domanda sorpresa "di già?" (Così presto?).
Comunque secondo me il semplice "già?" andrebbe ugualmente bene.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Comunque secondo me il semplice "gia?" andrebbe ugualmente bene.


Anche secondo me. Sebbene i dizionari considerino ''di già'' un normale rafforzamento di ''già'',  al mio orecchio emiliano ''di già'' suona come un'espressione antiquata e (specialmente nella forma unita ''digià'') un po' francesizzante.  Ma ho constatato che ad es. in Lombardia la si usa correntemente.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Antiquato non direi, _meco _suona antiquato alle mie orecchie. _Di già_ potrebbe sembrarmi un po' più ricercato, non avevo neppure fatto caso all'assonanza col francese. Considerazioni di un parlante dell'Italia mediana.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Considerazioni di un parlante dell'Italia mediana


Nell'Italia mediana lo si dice colloquialmente, o è troppo ''ricercato''? Qui a Milano ''digià?'' è proprio colloquiale per esprimere una sorpresa ''temporale''.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non lo definirei proprio colloquiale, ma capita di dirlo. Tuttavia, la spiegazione di Lorenzos mi sembrava abbastanza convincente.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> la spiegazione di Lorenzos mi sembrava abbastanza convincente.


Anche a me, ma  mi sembra appunto riguardare un Italiano un po' letterario/ricercato.  A Bologna nessuno direbbe mai ''digià'' : di sicuro è il mio orecchio ad essere un po' 'provinciale'.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> All'affermazione "è arrivato Paolo" segue la domanda sorpresa "di già?" (Così presto?).
> Comunque secondo me il semplice "già?" andrebbe ugualmente bene.





bearded said:


> Anche secondo me. Sebbene i dizionari considerino ''di già'' un normale rafforzamento di ''già'',  al mio orecchio emiliano ''di già'' suona come un'espressione antiquata e (specialmente nella forma unita ''digià'') un po' francesizzante.  Ma ho constatato che ad es. in Lombardia la si usa correntemente.


Anche secondo me andrebbe bene, però di solito non la sento usare (Veneto), come invece:
"Già qua?", "Già arrivato?" oppure, qualche volta, strascicando molto la a.


----------

